# Gander Mountain fly rods



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

really? I'm on my way to get some more!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone here used these before? How do they perform if so? I happen to really like their guide series spinning rods. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I messed around with an 8 wt. The blank seemed to be fairly high quality. If I had to guess I would say they are coming out of an asian factory like most moderately prices fly rods. Had a nice stiff action to them. On the other had the guides were not that great and were exceptionally sparse. More comparable to something you would find in walmart for $30. If I was going to buy one of the Gander brand fly rods I strip the guides off and use it to learn how to wrap my own rods.

BTW, I believe the Guide Series are heavily discounted because they are being discontinued  Its too bad. The spinning rods were very inexpensive and have an exceptionally good feel to them. I have three of the 7'6" med-light spinning rods and will probably never replace them unless they break.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I figured for an end cost of $35 bucks each I'd give them a try. I went back this am and found some SA Ultra 4 WF line for line for $20.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I went today and bought an 8 wt 4 piece. $40. I also got a SA Mastery Saltwater Taper Flyline for $20. 7wt. Only one. Muhahahaaaaaa!! Sweet.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I took a look around Gander today as well. They have some St. Croix Premier and Reign rods on sale for 50% off the sale price. That's like $40, and then there's the $10 off coupon on top of that. I almost walked out with one or two, even though I know they are the low-end of St. Croix line. : ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats ok. I just bought the 8wt for a backup. I am really surprised how well it casts. Came with a sock and hard nylon tube as well.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, ok...you guys convinced me. I went back and bought the St. Croix Premier 4-piece 5wt rod and a Cortland 5wt WFF line for a grand total of $48 after taxes. If they'd had a clearance reel, I'd have bought that too.

I had planned to spend around $250 for a 5wt setup, but I'll mess with this one for awhile and see how it does. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You go to the St. Auggie Gander?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I completed my cheap 5wt setup with an inexpensive Okuma Sierra reel that I talked Gander into selling me for 10% off. Then with the $10 coupon, it cost me about $25 bucks. ;D

Also, I did see they have some Scierra IC3 reels on clearance for 50% off. Anyone every used one of these? I looked at it, but it was really heavy for a 5wt reel, and the plastic spool didn't seem like it would hold up well at all. Was only $20 though.


----------

